# Señal de control de media onda.



## Gorrion (Feb 4, 2009)

Dispongo de una señal de control de media onda con las siguientes caracteristicas: 
Tensión media=115v
Tensión de pico=230v
Imax=30mA

Quiero controlar la carga de un emisor térmico (carga resistiva, V=230v, Pmax=2200W). Solo necesito dos estados ON/OFF.

Los reles no se activan con esta señal por lo que me inclino a pensar que necesito electronica de potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2009)

Puedes aplicar *casi* directamente tu señal de control a un opto-aislador (MOC3041), con este manejas un triac de potencia que encienda y a apague tu calefactor (2200W / 220VCA = 10A, con un TIC263 o un BTA26 alcanza)
Para manejar el opto-aislador habrá que intercalar una resistencia que limite la corriente a valores seguros.


----------



## Gorrion (Feb 4, 2009)

Gracias, pero ese casi no se muy bien por que lo dices. La If del MOC3041 son 30mA por lo que estaria muy justo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2009)

Los 30 mA es lo máximo que soporta en trabajo permanente, lo puedes hacer trabajar con bastante menos corriente.

La conexión del triac seria asi


----------



## Gorrion (Feb 4, 2009)

En que parte del circuito podría poner un potenciometro para regular la potencia que pasa por mi carga.


----------



## Gorrion (Feb 9, 2009)

Voy a cambiar el TIC226d por el TIC236d que aguanta hasta 12A y creo que va polarizado igual. Pero no se donde poner el potenciometro para regular la potencia que pasa por la carga.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2009)

Gorrion dijo:
			
		

> .......Quiero controlar la carga de un emisor térmico (carga resistiva, V=230v, Pmax=2200W). Solo necesito dos estados *ON/OFF*......





			
				Gorrion dijo:
			
		

> Voy a cambiar el TIC226d por el TIC236d que aguanta hasta 12A y creo que va polarizado igual. Pero no se donde poner el *potenciometro para regular la potencia que pasa por la carga*.


Seria bueno que te decidas por una cosa o la otra


----------



## Gorrion (Feb 12, 2009)

Lo siento, pero al ver que la solución es con triacs creía que sería más o menos fácil regular la potencia con un potenciómetro. ¿Algua idea?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2009)

Puedes armarte un dimmer y colocar un opto-aislador entre el DIAC del dimmer y la compuerta del triac, el opto-áislador dará On / Off pero en el estado On el dimmer ajusta la intensidad


----------



## Gorrion (Feb 12, 2009)

Vale, entonces llevo el pin 6 del opto-aislador entre el diac y la puerta del triac pero ¿quito la resistencia de 680 ohmnios? 
Como diac puedo poner el DB3 ¿verdad?
Voy a cruzar los dedos para que funcione.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 12, 2009)

*Correcto !*
Pin 6 del Opto-acoplador a la pata del DIAC
Pin 4 del Opto-acoplador a resistencia de 100 Ω
Resistencia de 100 Ω a la compuerta del TRIAC (No es indispensable) 

Opto-acoplador: MOC3009 / MOC3010 / MOC3011 / MOC3012
*NO* puede ser con conmutación en cruce por "0"

DIAC DB3: Son *todos* muy parecidos


----------



## gatteen (Jun 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Los 30 mA es lo máximo que soporta en trabajo permanente, lo puedes hacer trabajar con bastante menos corriente.
> 
> La conexión del triac seria asi



disculpa fogonazo, en ese circuito es necsario conectar la resistencia de 1k y el capacitor?

yo tambien estoy controlando una rsistencia para calentar agua, la mi es de 550w, tengo un triac mac12d de 12a y 400v para la y lo conecto al tomacorriente (120v/60hz).

y otra cosa.. en lugar de la resistencia de 680Ω tengoi una de 1.7kΩ/20w, esta bien?


----------



## fernandob (Jun 15, 2009)

Gorrion dijo:
			
		

> Dispongo de una señal de control de media onda con las siguientes caracteristicas:
> Tensión media=115v
> Tensión de pico=230v
> Imax=30mA
> ...



pasaba por aqui revoloteando y veo que hay como siempre algo que no comprendo:

si lo que el señor recibe "como señal " dice llamarlo de media onda, y por ese valor debe ser la misma tension de red (confirmelo) .

o sea la CA pero a travez de un diodo.
o sea un solo semiciclo o sea ..........

si van a controlar con esa señal lo que ponen y esta en sincronismo con la tension de linea o sea la fuente de poder (que debe ser la misma que señal , pero ..dudemos).
solo prendera la carga un semiciclo.

si no estan en sincronismo prendera medio chuenga.
lo de on - of no iria.

no se si estoy errado errado , por eso deserreenme   

por qu epara mi habria que viajar para otro lado.


----------



## samikeones (Oct 15, 2009)

Buenas tardes! es mi primer pregunta en el foro, mi duda se aclaro un poco con las respuestas de este tema. Lo que me tiene enredado es como juntar estos dos circuitos para controlar una carga inductiva, o sease como incluir el moc3011 en el dimmer como interruptor on-off.
Estos son los circuitos que tengo pensado utilizar apoyandome en la senial de control por un plc.
Agradeciendo de antemano su respuesta! 
Ver el archivo adjunto 5232


----------

